# Making A Sailor section



## apple320 (Mar 12, 2010)

I got this Sailor section in a while ago.  The grip was a plastic so as I am making a ebonite body for it I thought I could also make a ebonite section.  I used the nib unit and saved the little gold trim ring.  The pen will have a matching gold clip on it as well.

















I have not got the final go ahead on the final size and shape of the body but when I get it done I will post it as well.

CHris


----------



## holmqer (Mar 13, 2010)

My favorite nib is my Sailor 1911, so I am eager to see how this turns out


----------



## apple320 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Ebonite Sailor*

All done












Chris


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ebonite Pen*

It has a very Classic look to it. I am sure that someone will be pleased to own it

not to steal your forum but I have never tried turning ebonite, how easy is it to turn? I am fairly advanced pen turner I have worked with hard and soft woods, pr, acrylics, aluminum,ect.


----------



## apple320 (Mar 16, 2010)

Rfturner said:


> It has a very Classic look to it. I am sure that someone will be pleased to own it
> 
> not to steal your forum but I have never tried turning ebonite, how easy is it to turn? I am fairly advanced pen turner I have worked with hard and soft woods, pr, acrylics, aluminum,ect.



Easy but smelly and needs a lot of buffing.  It will look better 2 years from now when the oils from your hands have soaked into the material.  I have a daily user that is over 2 years old and the finish is really great on it.  Other than that it holds threads really good, drill slow as the hotter it gets the more it smells.

Chris


----------

